# Lyrica (preggers-b)



## killatay (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello, I am new but I don't feel like it..lol

It seems us social phobes are a lot of like, even with our different personalities when it comes with medication that we respond too.

I know most people here think of neurotin as a sugar pill, and lyrica is supposed to be souped up neurotin. 

Although I never tried neurotin, I have tried lryica..and boy let me tell you this stuff is great.

I bet nobody has really tried a heavy dose of it because its really expensive and is not given to a lot of people for the reason of depression and anxiety.

Although I think it should not be used for the sole purpose of anxiety I think everyone should try it for ****s and giggles. 

I mean really try it. At first my doc was giving me the 50mg pills, those don't cut it. I now get two 200mg a day, and I will eat those up in a week.

I challange you to try them and go out and be around people and if you I highly doubt you will have anxiety. Kinda like a benzo not really though bought work on GABAB but The good thing too is they work when you run out of benzos. To truly enjoy it you have to take a high dose, if your scared take 400mg and work your way up to 600mg. Don't worry it totally safe, that is if you don't mix it. If you take a high enough dose it will give this warm giddy feeling, makes me feel like I say like and do whatever I want. And I'm complete backwards, so I know it works. 

I will do and say the most random crap, and get away with it, i look forward to my lyrica now. Some people on other boards compare it to illict drugs in high doses but I don't know what i would compare it with. Maybe this sillyness of being drunk but with clear headedness..actually scratch that your balance is majorily f'd but it make navigating through stores and restraunts fun, and atleast you don't wake up with a hang over. It also takes anxiety away like a benzo but imo feels more euphoric and makes you more creative, also give you the munchys maybe like you smoked a phatty.

Not the best, but for an easy med schedule II med, should be in everybodys aresenal. Try it you'll like it :boogie


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

i tried some of my ex gfs a few times and it competed very well with gabapentin (of which i still have a bottle of) in terms of utter uselessness. So far, a glass of tap water beats them both...maybe i should add a sugar cube to the glass.


----------



## killatay (Oct 7, 2006)

I bet you never even tried lyrica, took too little, or have massive benzo tollerance (cross tollerant), or you said they ar the same as gabapentin and water beats them because that is what is echoed on this board all the time. 

I give the pepsi challange to anyone that tries 600mg and does not get anxiety relief. I warn you blury vision, walking into wall, and slurred speech comes with the territory. Just do not drive, although you can eat blue cheese, falefels, and some three day old sushi wish soy sauce (yummy), just wear a helmet..lol

ALSO news just in they just approved it for anxiety is europe.

I can not decide which i like better benzo or lyrica. I would almost lean lyrica because I think my benzo tollerance will never go away, but lyrica tollerance even if it build up just as fast or even faster, a week off and your back to that spacey, in the sky high as pie feeling.




Here is what other people have said about lyrica.

Lyrica has recently become my drug of choice. I stick to doses around 225-300 mg and it completely *obliterates* anxiety. ****ing amazing stuff it is.:

"Pregabalin are very similar to those of Tiagabine (Gabitril), but stronger and more enjoyable"

"I would compare the effects to alcohol. When high on Lyrica, you feel drunk"

" It seemed to have great synergy w/ benzos (duh...), and seemed to make my opioid pain medicine work better"

"to get any 'high' u have to take 600mg+ in one dose with some reporting similar effects to xtc and ghb and others saying it makes u feel drunk"

"It can be good stuff. Its not the best drug i've ever tried but its a great mood stabilizer and its sort of fun."

"It is also a really unique drug, I find it creates a 'floatiness relaxing' feeling at higher doses."

"The overall experience was actually quite awesome. I have to say that I agree high doses of Lyrica closely resembles a real good drunk minus the hangover.
I'll definately be visiting Lyrica again!"

"Lyrica is, hands down, one of the most euphoric drugs I've ever tried. I totally understand why people compare it to GHB and X. It feels like a cross between the two IMO"

"Ive taken lyrica on numerous occasions, with doses exceeding 1 g. Its pretty fun stuff. It mellows you out, but its not overly sedating."

"I am falling in love with my Lyrica. I wouldn't say that it is necessarily recreational to me, but I certainly feel "different" when I take it. Not really high, but definitely relaxed and content and "

"To me, it feels like a benzo SHOULD feel"

"i love lyrica, it makes me feel drunk the high last at least 6-8 hours for me"
"One thing I noticed about Lyrica was how it helps you concentrate. Although the feeling is somewhat 'floaty', my typing speed is incredibly high. Lyrica also has some effect on memory - sometimes I forget the simplest of words. I currently take 900 mgs - the whole bunch in the morning. 600 mg doesn't help me anymore. I was prescribed it for GAD. Last weekend, I had a major hangover and had to drive through various towns by bus. 'With a little help from my friend', as they say, the trip was enjoyable, and being in public space was easy.

Benzos tend to make me sleepy, but with Lyrica, I usually stay up well into the night, because there's so much to do now that I have overcome my anxiety. But I wish this thing had the cost of benzos."

"I got a few lyrica samples the other week and i must say it seems to be rather effective for neuropathic pain so far. Too bad when my samples run out it's back to ****ty gabapentin."


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I tried lyrica @150mgs and it did nothing to my pain or anxiety.


----------



## killatay (Oct 7, 2006)

UP it man, I just found a 200mg pill laying around and it did nada. This is one of the strange medecines you have to have like 400-600mg too work at all, and when it does, boy it does. 


You either get super energy or super tired. But no matter what one thing it does do is make you hyper focus, even if does make me tired I find myself researching something on the internet, and next moment 6 hours went by.
I can not find one thing bad about it except the first time I got a bunch of energy off it and started cleaning my room at rapid speed. Not the same kind of energy as you would get from ritalin of amphetamine, it's hard to explain. My mind was not aware of the things around me as i was focused on my task and i fell over my coffee table and twisted my leg so bad that I was rushed to the hospital.

Besides the clumsiness I SAY UP IT. Plus it works the same day, unlike what my doctors says he seems to think it needs to accumulate, maybe thats the case if it is used for nerve pain but i use mine for GAD, SAD, and Boredom.

You want have to worry about tolerance because you will find yourself eating them up right away because doctors are stingy and usually prescribe less than 200mg. I just got mine to give me 200 twice a day, and I easily find myself taking 800-1000mg.


----------

